# Drill press arms boss repair



## Ozwelder (Feb 26, 2013)

i have a drill press that has the boss for the 3 arms in rather a bad way.The metal for it is barely sheet metal and consequently the threaded holes are all sloppy. I am about to strip it down and machine something suitable in solid metal.

While I believe it will be straight forward I am concerned about the dis assembly of the return spring. Should I break it, are these  things readily available. Is there any other advice kind souls would offer on this project.I have done some net searches but can't seem to find info on a similar project.
Cheers
Oz


----------



## mikey (Feb 26, 2013)

What make and model drill press do you have? If it is Taiwanese or Chinese DP then a return spring is very likely compatible across many different makes. Could you post a pic of the DP?

The return spring is usually simple to access and remove/replace. It is also usually robust. Shouldn't be a problem, I should think.


----------



## Ozwelder (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikey
Thanks for the reply
The DP is a 25 year old Taiwanese  12 speed model with a spindle that has very little runout,so I want to keep it operating.
The spring is kept in place by a retainer plate .I attempted to take a pic but my camera won't recognize any SD card at the moment.
Tomorrow when its daylight I shall take some pics with an Ipod.

thanks again
Ozwelder


----------



## Ozwelder (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some pics of the drill press  that the loose handles are on.
If I don't wreck the spring ,I am hoping to remove the  thin walled boss that the handles screw into and replace it with a piece of solid.

I am hoping I don't affect anything which will change the run out on the quill spindle. Virtually no play at all for a 24 year old machine.
Every new machine I have seen in the  machinery shops has a loose spindle.some of them 10 and twenty thou.

Hopefully I can fit new handles and turned balls on the end of them to replace the present bakelite ones.
Oz


----------



## mikey (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Oz, 
Nothing you do to the quill handle should affect run out. 

First, loosen the quill adjusting set screw next to the spring assembly. Loosen the nut and back out the slotted screw.

Second, remove the quill spring housing. Grab onto the round housing with a gloved hand and loosen the housing nut. You will feel spring pressure as the nut comes loose. Just let the spring slowly unwind. Now you can remove the nut and spring assembly.

Now you can remove the quill handle assembly and effect your repairs. When you reassemble just preload the quill return spring with about a full turn and lock down the quill housing nut. Test the quill return and adjust the spring to give you the return action you like.

Adjust the quill adjusting screw to give free travel of the quill with minimal play and you should be good to go.

Mikey


----------

